# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  شكرا مريخاب اون لاين

## musab aljak

*تتساقط الحروف والكلمات وتتبعثر من بين يدى وانا اوصف حجم السعادة التى تعترينى على منح ادارة المنبر هذه الثقة التى اتمنى ان اكون أهل لها ..
لكم منى كل الود اداريي منبر مريخاب اون لاين ...
لكم الشكر اجزله على ضمى بين باقة مراقبى المنبر الذى اتشرف وافتخر بهذا التكليف...
واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن الظن ...
ولكم ودى


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*شكرا ادارة اولاين واتمني ان نكون بقدر الثقه المنحتمونها لنا
ووفقنا الله في خدمة هذا المنبر ورفعته وجعله في الطليعه دائما
شكرا لكم مرة اخري
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

شكرا ادارة اولاين واتمني ان نكون بقدر الثقه المنحتمونها لنا
ووفقنا الله في خدمة هذا المنبر ورفعته وجعله في الطليعه دائما
شكرا لكم مرة اخري



لك التحية صديقى مرتضى دياب وانت بكل تأكيد اهل لتلك الثقة التى منحتها لنا ادارة منبر مريخاب اون لاين
ونتمنى للمنبر دوام الرفعة والتقدم والازدهار 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*طبعا عجبكو الحكمدار بتاع المراقبين
وهو البوزع المهام 
وبوزع الخدمة على المراقبين 
عشان اتعاون معاهو عشان ما يوديك الكركون

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخ الكريم مصعب الجاك رمضان كريم  جعلنا الله واياكم من عتقائه
نهنئكم وانفسنا  بانضماكم لمنظومة ادارة هذا المنبر العظيم  وانكم اهل للتكليف  لما عرفناه عنك من حضور مشرف ومشاركات ثرة ** كن دوما بخير 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الاخ الكريم مصعب الجاك رمضان كريم  جعلنا الله واياكم من عتقائه
نهنئكم وانفسنا  بانضماكم لمنظومة ادارة هذا المنبر العظيم  وانكم اهل للتكليف  لما عرفناه عنك من حضور مشرف ومشاركات ثرة ** كن دوما بخير 



لك التحية اخى ابراهيم عطية واتمنى ان اكون عند ثقتكم بى 
ولك منى كل الود:1 (10):
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*الاخ الكريم مرتضي دياب رمضان كريم جعلنا الله واياكم من عتقائه
نهنئكم وانفسنا بانضماكم لمنظومة ادارة هذا المنبر العظيم وانكم اهل للتكليف لما عرفناه عنك من حضور مشرف ومشاركات ثرة ** كن دوما بخير 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*
الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏امام اباتي+, ‏musab aljak


ماشاء الله مراقبيييييييييين ساكت بالتوفيق مصعب و امام و مورتا و انتم بالتاكيد اهلا للثقة التي منحتكم لها الادارة و بالتاكيد انتم اضافة كبيرة جدا اتمنى لكم التوفيق دوما يا شباب
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					


الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0)
‏عجبكو, ‏امام اباتي+, ‏musab aljak


ماشاء الله مراقبيييييييييين ساكت بالتوفيق مصعب و امام و مورتا و انتم بالتاكيد اهلا للثقة التي منحتكم لها الادارة و بالتاكيد انتم اضافة كبيرة جدا اتمنى لكم التوفيق دوما يا شباب



لك الود عزيزى عجبكو (حكمدار المراقبين) واتمنى ان يجد المراقبون الجدد التعاون مع سيادتكم
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

طبعا عجبكو الحكمدار بتاع المراقبين
وهو البوزع المهام 
وبوزع الخدمة على المراقبين 
عشان اتعاون معاهو عشان ما يوديك الكركون





يا زول قول بسم الله حكمدار شنو الجماعة يشوفو لينا مشرف يبقي الرئيس بتاعنا عشان الحكاية تبقي منظمة ههههههههههههه :055:
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					


يا زول قول بسم الله حكمدار شنو الجماعة يشوفو لينا مشرف يبقي الرئيس بتاعنا عشان الحكاية تبقي منظمة ههههههههههههه :055:



انت مالك ناطى ياعمنا
اخترناك الحكمدار خلاص 
ما تزوغ من مسئولياتك يازول:049:
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

لك الود عزيزى عجبكو (حكمدار المراقبين) واتمنى ان يجد المراقبون الجدد التعاون مع سيادتكم




تاني انت مصر علي كلامك ده يا عمك :596746:
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*انتم اهل لذلك
...........
بس ما تقطعونا ايصالات في رمضان دا
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*شكراً اون لاين علي هذه الثقة ونتمني ان نكون عند حسن الظن



*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					


تاني انت مصر علي كلامك ده يا عمك :596746:



مصر .. ومصر .. ومصر:044::044:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

انتم اهل لذلك
...........
بس ما تقطعونا ايصالات في رمضان دا



رمضان دا ذى اسبوع المرور العربى
مافيهو ايصالات:l3_eyes:
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*مبروك يا شباب ....... ورمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ألف مبروك الأحبة .. مرتضي دياب - مصعب الجاك - إمام أباتي - مناوي

إنضمامكم للإدارة دعم كبير للطاقم الإداري فأنتم عنوان للتميز والتألق والعطاء ...

نسأل الله أن يوفقنا في أن نكون لكم خير معين ...
*

----------


## محمد star

*مبروك مصعب وربنا يقويك الا الامام اخى الرائع مصعب
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*مبروك عجبنا ليك ..
اعمل حسابك ماتكون ذي ناس البدل فاقد (24) .. تهئ تهئ تهئ
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

مبروك يا شباب ....... ورمضان كريم



الله اكرم .. عقبالك
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الاخوين مصعب ومرتضى هذا تكليف 
وانتم له اهل نتمنى لكم التوفيق والتحية لادارة المنبر لما تبذله من جهد مقدر 
وفقنا الله جميعاً لخدمة الكيان الكبير
*

----------


## مرهف

*مصعب مرتضي مناوي امام
انتم اهل للثقة
الف مبروك علينا انضمامكم للركب
اتمني ان يعينكم الله ويوفقكم علي اداء الرسالة
...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملايين التبريكات الحبيب مصعب وتستحقها بجدارة واقتدار وانت اهل لها يارائع

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

مصعب مرتضي مناوي امام
انتم اهل للثقة
الف مبروك علينا انضمامكم للركب
اتمني ان يعينكم الله ويوفقكم علي اداء الرسالة
...






يامدير ونتمنى ان نكون اهل لهذه الثقة

*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

الاخوين مصعب ومرتضى هذا تكليف 
وانتم له اهل نتمنى لكم التوفيق والتحية لادارة المنبر لما تبذله من جهد مقدر 
وفقنا الله جميعاً لخدمة الكيان الكبير






  و
*

----------

